# Samsung Smart-TV will sich nicht mit TP Link Repeater verbinden



## bizkid85 (6. August 2017)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem. Mein Samsung Smart TV will sich nicht mit dem Repeater verbinden. Ich habe über mein T-Online Router ein 2,4GHz und ein 5GHz Wlan am Laufen. Beide sind jeweils im Netzwerk mit 2,4GHZ / 5GHz gekennzeichnet! Der Repeater von TP Link (TP-Link TL-WA860RE) unterstützt nur 2,4GHz. Beim Smart TV sehe ich alle 3 Wlan Verbindungen 1x die 5ghz direkt vom Router und 2 mal die 2,4GHZ einmal vom Router und einmal vom Repeater (wobei der Repeater die selbe Kennung wie der Router hat wird sie extra angezeigt ). Die Router Verbindungen kann ich ohne Probleme einwählen. Doch die Repeater Verbindung bricht nach langem Verbindungsaufbau immer wieder ab. Wähle ich die 2,4 GHz Verbindung vom Router funktioniert es einwandfrei. Da der Repeater die selbe Kennung hat müsste er sich ja eigentlich Automatisch drauf einwählen, so wie es die anderen Geräte auch tun! Macht er aber nicht. Somit bin ich mit dem Smart TV mit dem 2,4GHz Wlan mit 2 Balken Empfangs stärke verbunden anstatt mit dem 2,4GHt Wlan mit voller Empfangs stärke. ich hoffe ihr habt trotz komplizierter Schreibweise mein Problem erkannt 

und ich hoffe ich bin hier Richtig.


----------



## justme (7. August 2017)

Schmeiß den Repeater weg, der halbiert dir sowieso nochmal die Bandbreite..Würde ich niemals nutzen..

Wenn du doch zum Router eine Verbindung aufbauen kannst mit 2 Balken, reichen die für das bisschen Smart-TV nicht aus?

Hast du den Probleme, wenn du über das Netz vom Router drin bist?

Kannst du die SSID vom TP-Link repeater nicht ändern?

viele Grüße


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. August 2017)

wuurian schrieb:


> Schmeiß den Repeater weg, der halbiert dir sowieso nochmal die Bandbreite..Würde ich niemals nutzen..
> 
> Wenn du doch zum Router eine Verbindung aufbauen kannst mit 2 Balken, reichen die für das bisschen Smart-TV nicht aus?
> 
> ...



Ein repeater halbiert garnix, frag mich immer wie die Leute da drauf kommen?

Ansonsten geb ich dir aber recht:
Wenn der TV mit zwei Balken eine ausreichende Verbindung hat, dann würde ich da nicht noch einen WLAN repeater reinhaengen.

Ansonsten:
Evtl mit dlan versuchen.
Damit sollten bspw 50mbit stabil in der Regel kein Problem sein.....und die reichen für 4k netflix,prime und YouTube locker aus.....


----------



## justme (8. August 2017)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ein repeater halbiert garnix, frag mich immer wie die Leute da drauf kommen?
> 
> Ansonsten geb ich dir aber recht:
> Wenn der TV mit zwei Balken eine ausreichende Verbindung hat, dann würde ich da nicht noch einen WLAN repeater reinhaengen.
> ...



Ein WLAN-Repeater halbiert doch die Hälfte! 

Ein kleiner Auszug aus einem anderen Forum der das ganz gut erklärt:

Wireless is shared bandwidth and is half duplex. Unlike a wired connection that has one path dedicated for transmit and another dedicated for receive you only have 1 frequency in wireless. Means you can't be sending and receiving at the same time. So if you were to use a repeater on the same frequency it will indeed cut your bandwidth in half. It is actually much worse since there is no way to prevent 2 devices from talking at the same time only a method to correct it after it happens.



Mit der SSID war von mir ein totaler Fehler, diese MUSS gleich bleiben, da ansonsten der Router nicht mehr mit dem Repeater arbeiten kann bzw. andersrum.


Viele Grüße


----------



## aloha84 (8. August 2017)

Nö die ssid" muss" nicht gleich bleiben.
Man kann sie auch wechseln....dann ist es halt ein AP.

Mit dem halbieren stimmt ABER wenn es nur um internet geht, mit sagen wir mal 100 mbit....kann man das vernachlässigen, da dann noch genug überbleibt.

@te
Klingt für mich als ob der tv keine ip Adresse und/oder ein gateway zugewiesen bekommt.


----------



## justme (8. August 2017)

Im Repeatermodus muss die SSID gleich bleiben, denkst du, weil du die SSID änderst, ist es ein AP?!

Ein AP braucht zwingend ein Kabel vom Switch bzw. Router!

Es gibt auch noch die MESH-Technologie, das ist aber eine andere Baustelle und mit TP-Link(gruselig) wahrscheinlich nicht realisierbar.


Man kann das gar nicht oft genug sagen, ein Repeater sollte IMMER die letzte Wahl sein..


Na gut, warten wir mal auf neue Infos vom TE 

Viele Grüße


----------

